# puppy pics :D



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I know these arn't very good, but I wnet to upload the photos and my mom had cleared out the camera >.< So I had to get the ones she had posted on FB.

Any way here is Bria! She is the runt, at only 2lbs at 8 weeks, but don't let her size fool you she is a wild little thing! She's so small we almost needed a kitten harness she is so small.

First bath









"I've been framed"









Sleeping on her way to her new home.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

You got yourself a cutie! 

I would not worry too much about her being the 'runt'. She will grow up fine so long as you do your part. Just because she is small now does not mean that she will be small later! 

Not sure if you have a Vet office close to you or not but if you do - You may want to consider stopping in every few days to weigh her and chart her growth. (they are not going to charge you to just use their scale) This can be helpful to you for a few reasons... One good thing is that it will help you and the Vet keep track of her growth to make sure she is growing like she should (keep good notes of all her weights and the dates if you do this), Another positive is that it gets her accustomed to going to the Vets office and it being a 'friendly' experience for her. 

One of my girls was the 'runt' of her litter. She was almost 2 lbs smaller than her sister when I brought them home. (this is VERY noticable when they are so small) I picked her because she had the most clearly defined and 'proper' markings of the litter. (goofy reason I know) Within one month my girls were exactly the same weight. By two months, my 'runt' was a few lbs bigger, By three months my 'runt' was almost 7 or 8 lbs bigger, Today my 'runt' is 15 lbs bigger than her sister. 

Congrats on your new puppy! No doubt she just found a great home! :wave:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeo was a runt. He is now the same size as his brother. He once fit in my coat pocket. I had to bring him home this way ... it was cold outside! 

Leeo is a smart little boy too!  I bet your little one will be an awesome adult!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

She's very cute!! I knew a person who had a puppy so small that they had to put her in a ferret harness! And just because the pup is the runt of the litter means nothing! I had a dwarf hamster who was the runt and Benny was so super fast all the time! Enjoy your pup!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

DobermanGuy said:


> You got yourself a cutie!
> 
> I would not worry too much about her being the 'runt'. She will grow up fine so long as you do your part. Just because she is small now does not mean that she will be small later!
> 
> ...


My vet is 30 minutes away, so I've been tracking it myself  this morning she was 2.8 lbs on tuesday when she was at the vet she was 2.3lbs. The breeder feeds her dogs free choice, and I'm going to keep this up with her till she is a little bigger. When I got Cheecho at 4 months I switched him over to feeding 3 times a day, and at 1 year I switched to 2 times a day. I'll probably do the same thing with Bria, since it's harder to house train a dog on free choice.

Here is another picture of Cheecho and Bria.


----------



## Gigit (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty cute! :wave:


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> My vet is 30 minutes away, so I've been tracking it myself  this morning she was 2.8 lbs on tuesday when she was at the vet she was 2.3lbs. The breeder feeds her dogs free choice, and I'm going to keep this up with her till she is a little bigger.


I do the 'free feeding' thing here as well. Call me goofy if you want but I feel bad if the dogs don't have some food down (kibble) in case they get hungry. 

I have found though that my girls eat more if I feed them on a regular schedule and add a little variety to their menu at mealtimes. A little chicken and rice added to the kibble got my girls excited about their meals and helped them to get on a regular feeding/potty schedule.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute! My mom picked a bichon out who was the runt of the litter- he ended up being 3" taller than the biggest allowable height for showing.


----------



## lagger (Jan 7, 2012)

Shes so tiny, yet so cute!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks every one 

Here is a pic of my brother and I with the dogs.


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

Awwwwww!  I love the picture of the two of them together. She is SO tiny!


----------



## DenverJackson (Jan 28, 2012)

Denver at 10 weeks








Jackson at 10 weeks


----------



## Doggum (Jan 21, 2012)

Whilst they are all absolutely darling, Denver in particular melts my heart


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Baby Loki




























Baby Selene


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Soo cute! All of them!!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Between the spots and wolf pups I haven't 'awwweee'd ' so long in my life ( haha ) 
I wish Koda's puppy pictures weren't MIA he looked like a bear cub!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, they're wolfdogs though, not wolves


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cindy23323 said:


> Thanks, they're wolfdogs though, not wolves


I was going to say that, but just in case i was wrong I left out the dog xD!


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Absolutely adorable pups all of you!!!

Here are my three.

This is Desi, 6 week old Chihuahua / Beagle Mix.









This is his sister Lucy. She is being held in my wife's left hand.









This is Connor, my 5 month old Border Collie Mix.


----------



## chan5665 (Jan 30, 2012)

this is my puppy talos! she is 6 weeks old


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Such cute puppies all of them!.

Holly's first night.









And a few others.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I love how puppies can just fall asleep anywhere - food bowls, in a pile of toys, at the very very edge of the couch....heeheehee! 
Every day should be puppy pic day! Can't get enough!!


----------



## comwarrior (Jan 28, 2012)

Born November 4, 2011


----------



## big12cowboys (Jan 26, 2012)

All of them are so cute, but what breed or mix is yours comwarrior? He/she is beautiful.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

big12cowboys said:


> All of them are so cute, but what breed or mix is yours comwarrior? He/she is beautiful.


Was just getting ready to ask the same thing myself


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali, born Feb 16, 2010

6 weeks









8 weeks









after her 1st "bath" which was just playing in the tub









3 and 1/2 months, when I wondered if the breeder gave me a white GSD instead of a husky haha.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Denali, born Feb 16, 2010
> 8 weeks


its hard work playing an xbox.

Love the pictures just so cute!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I know, right? Such a hard life she has! This one was right before she fell asleep:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

JessCowgirl88 said:


> its hard work playing an xbox.
> 
> Love the pictures just so cute!!


LOL. 

She really was an incredibly cute puppy and has become a beautiful dog. Tons of personality too.

(What's with the minimum of 10 characters? Kind of a strange rule.)


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I know, right? Such a hard life she has! This one was right before she fell asleep:


LOL o my goodness that is just beyond cute!! its like " i cant believe i just lost on this level....."

and i just found some pictures of when winter was a pup like the night we got her


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

I just love this thread. Cute pups all around.

Here is another one of Lucy resting on her brother.










Here is another one of Desi.


----------

